# happy hedgie home?



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Where does your hedgie sleep?

Mr. Prickles really seems to like being completely covered up when he sleeps. I had a box full of fleece pieces in his cage that he really liked, but he's taken to burrowing under his fleece liners. 

So, just curious- what kind of home does your quilly friend sleep in?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Sonic has an igloo that has a fleece blanket in it the is 28 by 28 inches. its folded up and he likes to sleep there. lately he has been trying to sleep under his blanket that I have under his wheel to catch pee and poop.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

At first I had a snuggle bag inside of Mal's igloo, and she loved it in there. But I noticed she always liked to really burrow and dig into it. So I replaced it with fleece strips in her igloo, which she adores.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

so, you have a plastic igloo and you fill it with strips of fleece so she can really burrow in? i bet Mr. Prickles would LOVE that!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

Barnabus can either be found in his igloo full of fleece strips or under his fleece liners. I never know where I'll find him sleeping when I get up in the morning!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Dumbledore sleeps under his fleece liner inside his igloo too. I've tried putting hedgie blankets, fleece strips, old t-shirts, and snuggle bags inside his home...but he goes under the liner everytime. It's funny, because sometimes he moves around, and when I check on him in the evening, he's under the liner sleeping, but no longer in his igloo :lol: .


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

We won't let our girl pick up the 'under the cage liner' habit, though I know lots of people don't mind.

We don't use her hedgie sacks in the cage. We want the hedgie sacks associated with 'together time' and only use them outside the cage.

We build a burrow in her house and another in one of her tunnels. We don't pack them, but are quite generous in the amount of fleece strips and squares. We also leave out a stack of pieces so that she can build her own burrow. She goes through phases. Sometimes she sleeps in a burrow built for her. Sometimes she drags pieces from her stack and builds her own burrow in one of her empty tunnels, and sometimes she sleeps in one of her empty tunnels, right on the hard plastic.

She built this burrow by dragging pieces from her stack:
front-tunnel-burrow-12-10-2.mp4





This is the burrow we setup in her house:
wake-up-call-13-01-05.mp4


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I was using a little plastic dome with a fleece bag inside and some fleece strips inside that which Zannah liked well enough. But her cage for staying at my parents house is huge (since they have the room for it) and so I have her lots of options and discovered her favorite was just crawling under a square of fleece in the middle of the cage, so now that we're back home, I don't bother with the plastic dome. When I put the blanket and sack both in the cage though, she chose the bag this time. :roll: So I took out the blanket and she just has a fleece bag, and I also have another on the way to switch between.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Emma initially loved to sleep in her igloo which has fleece blankets and strips...she then when through a "phase" where she loved "liner diving". Now in the mornings I find her either in her igloo where I have made a nice bed the night before...or in one of her tunnels where she has dragged her fleece blankets, strips and a couple of her toys in with her!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Erizo said:


> We won't let our girl pick up the 'under the cage liner' habit, though I know lots of people don't mind.
> 
> We don't use her hedgie sacks in the cage. We want the hedgie sacks associated with 'together time' and only use them outside the cage.
> 
> ...


It's so sweet how gentle you are with her. I love her nests.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I too enjoyed Erizo's videos.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I took the advice and got him the igloo. I also got this little bed.. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInUS%2FNo

He loves it! I filled the igloo with the bed and some fleece strips and he's so snuggly and happy!

Thanks guys!!


----------

